# Commencal Meta Power 29 to 27.5?



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

Meta power 29 to 27.5?
Anyone know if the power 29 can be long shocked and run with 27.5 wheels? Or maybe as 29/27.5 with 160mm rear travel?


----------

